# 2014 Summer Forum Meet Up



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2013)

Something we have been talking about for quite some time has been a forum meet up. We always talk about it, but never get around to doing it. Most of the time no one has time or money.

That is why we should try and plan this for a year out. That gives everyone time to commit, plan and make arrangements. 

Personally I think we should meet up at an Airshow, being that this is an Aviation forum. I think it would be great to make a weekend out of it. Everyone can camp out. Airplanes by day, BBQ and beer by night.

Of course this is something that we all have to decide on together. We could do a Vegas meet up for all I care. 

Lets use this thread to throw around ideas, and actually make this happen. I have started a poll with a list of ideas that pop up at the top of my head. These are not our only options. Together as a forum we should decide.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 3, 2013)

If I'm still in Arizona next year, I'm all for Chino. Never been there and didn't know it was this weekend until yesterday!


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2013)

The Pima Museum, Davis-Monthan boneyard tour and the Titan 2 missile site are also possibilities for Tucson.


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2013)

It would be tough for me to get across the country for a show. Are there any central located shows, etc that would be acceptable? Somewhere maybe Missouri or around there?

On the other hand, I have no problem if East coast members want to comisurate at the WWII Weekend!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> It would be tough for me to get across the country for a show. Are there any central located shows, etc that would be acceptable? Somewhere maybe Missouri or around there?
> 
> On the other hand, I have no problem if East coast members want to comisurate at the WWII Weekend!



I would like to thr Oshkosh EAA Airventure. It is centrally located in the middle of the nation, and the largest air fest in the US.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2013)

I was planning on doing some driving this year to attend (and photograph) some events in SoCal this spring/summer.

That sure didn't work out well, did it?


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2013)

I could definitely make Oshkosh. I've been to the museum but never the big show. Always wanted to go.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2013)

Great idea Chris. Obviously, a bit more involved for us European members, but not impossible. 
I can't make next year, as I'm committed for the anniversary of the Air Battle over the White Carpathians, in the Czech Republic, which will be a long drive from the north of England!
But maybe some other time, health and finances willing!
Been thinking of organising something similar over here, either in the UK, or northern Europe, at a suitable air show or museum (or both), perhaps.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2013)

I'd be interested, wherever it is, but am not familiar with the US airshows. I've been to Chino, but not during a show.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Graugeist, if you ever do that SoCal trip, go to Camarillo, they have old WW2 birds flying out of Camarillo airport right over my house all the time, there's a B-17 and B-25 both taking up residence there. And there's a P-40C that visits quite a lot. And there's an unidentifiable WW1 era biplane that's been bugging me. lol


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Maybe we could do a road trip, but in the sky.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2013)

Ww2 Weekend is always a blast around 150 vehicles in addition to loads of aircraft, depending on what we decide could certainly be possible


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

EAA AirVenture Oshkosh looks to be the best bet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> Graugeist, if you ever do that SoCal trip, go to Camarillo, they have old WW2 birds flying out of Camarillo airport right over my house all the time, there's a B-17 and B-25 both taking up residence there. And there's a P-40C that visits quite a lot. And there's an unidentifiable WW1 era biplane that's been bugging me. lol


I was just by there last week, wasn't able to stop and even if I had the time, it sucks being in a wheelchair and greatly limits what I can do :/

As far as meet-ups, maybe we can select central points based on the density of the membership.

Like Airventure for east-coast members, Chino (or Camarillo) for west-coast members, Duxford or a continental airshow for European members and so on.

I just thought I'd toss that out there for what it's worth...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

Works for me. I suggested AirVenture because we might get some of our Canuck friends to attend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2013)

Dayton is a good location, so it would seem to be pretty accessable to alot of the southern, eastern and northern members for a meet-up


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 27, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Dayton is a good location, so it would seem to be pretty accessable to alot of the southern, eastern and northern members for a meet-up


Hadn't thought about that. Dayton would be great. Much less of a hassle with lodging than Oshkosh with Airventure going on, and one of the best air museum's in the world. Plus we wouldn't be locked it to a date to coincide with an air show as the AF Museum is open every day except Christmas. I change my vote for Dayton, even though it's a lot farther away for me.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I've always wanted to go to Chino and meeting up with some forum fiends would be a nice add-on, so why not?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Dayton is a good location, so it would seem to be pretty accessable to alot of the southern, eastern and northern members for a meet-up



Excellent idea, I'd go for that one as well.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

If Dayton doesn't really need a date - maybe we could set the same date for the West Coast so that we could have a major group meeting on the same day! maybe even get those grudgy [email protected] across the pond to do the same thing at Duxford!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2013)

Good ideas everyone, I will leave this up for a few more weeks.

I am for something central as well. Oshkosh or Dayton. It is centrally located. That way east coasters would not have to head to the west coast, and west coasters would not have to head to the east coast. It just makes sense for costs and travel.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm lucky to be fairly flexible. Got lots of airline points and would consider any locale. Never been to Oshkosh and would welcome that.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Remember that with a Chino meetup, you can also do the March AFB museum tour and the USS Midway just down the coast. A trifecta of museums.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2013)

That sounds pretty cool.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm for central location or smaller regional meetings


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I'm for central location or smaller regional meetings



I think a central meeting for many is much more practical. If a west coaster is too "Chino Snobby" to meet up in the central regions, then so be it.

I leave it up to what the majority of the forum membership wants though. I am flexible.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2013)

Virginia Beach used to be on my bucket list but not now. Maybe should see where the majority of Yagen's collection ends up.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2013)

I've actually thought about going up there this weekend. It's only 7 hours from my office and I'm free this weekend.


----------



## grob (Oct 21, 2013)

Duxford would be great for me and the flying out of there is good too


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a group of UK guys that go there almost regularly (Airframes, Geedee, Rochie, Rocketeer). This thread's for us colonials and most would have a hard time meeting overseas.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 23, 2013)

I could do Dayton or Oshkosh


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2013)

Me and Joe are working on flying up to Oshkosh together if anyone is interested in meeting up.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2013)

Possibly. When is the show?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2014)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump. Anyone still up for a get together in Dayton? Some time this winter or spring would be good for me. Things get a bit too busy in the summer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2014)

I would consider it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2014)

This winter or spring is out for me. Pretty busy at work right now.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 4, 2014)

First weekend in November is Wings Over Houston, this year is Vietnam. Collings foundation will have their F-4D and F-100F, there is to be A-1 and the CAF will have Texas Raiders and I think Fifi will show up but not sure. Ya'll come on down Houston way.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 16, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Me and Joe are working on flying up to Oshkosh together if anyone is interested in meeting up.



Did anyone meet you guys in Oshkosh?
Any plans for 2015? 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2014)

I am really going to try to hit the B of B next year.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2014)

Please do David !
I'm hoping to get interest from members to meet-up at Duxford in September, for the BoB 75th Anniversary Air Show. I'll be there, along with my mate Mick and almost certainly Karl, and possibly Jan, and no doubt Gary and Tony (Geedee and Rocketeer) will be lurking around too. I've mentioned it to Wojtek, and, if memory serves, I think Andy (CR) might also be interested.
It would be great if as many members as possible could get together, preferably for a couple of days, so that we Brits can show you around the IWM Duxford, as it's too busy to do so properly during the air show weekends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll see if I can't toss my hat in the ring...

Since I'm no longer working (thanks to an old gal and her Buick) I have a little bit more free time these days. It's taken me a while to be able to walk or sit for any length of time, but I am guessing that by next summer, I should be in fairly good shape to not only make the flight across, but be able to walk around and enjoy myself without feeling like I've just fell down a flight of stairs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2014)

freebird said:


> Did anyone meet you guys in Oshkosh?
> Any plans for 2015? 8)



Nope.

For me time was an issue, as well as the fact that I live in a country where if you believe in paid time off from work you are a socialist entitled commie...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I'll see if I can't toss my hat in the ring...
> 
> Since I'm no longer working (thanks to an old gal and her Buick) I have a little bit more free time these days. It's taken me a while to be able to walk or sit for any length of time, but I am guessing that by next summer, I should be in fairly good shape to not only make the flight across, but be able to walk around and enjoy myself without feeling like I've just fell down a flight of stairs.



Great stuff David. And don't worry about mobility on the airfield - they have free wheelchairs for use, although it's 'First come, first served', especially on air show days. But if necessary, I can borrow one and bring it with me, tie it to the back of my electric mobility scooter, and tow you around !!


----------



## rochie (Nov 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Please do David !
> I'm hoping to get interest from members to meet-up at Duxford in September, for the BoB 75th Anniversary Air Show. I'll be there, along with my mate Mick and almost certainly Karl, and possibly Jan, and no doubt Gary and Tony (Geedee and Rocketeer) will be lurking around too. I've mentioned it to Wojtek, and, if memory serves, I think Andy (CR) might also be interested.
> It would be great if as many members as possible could get together, preferably for a couple of days, so that we Brits can show you around the IWM Duxford, as it's too busy to do so properly during the air show weekends.



Yup I will be there


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2014)

If Gary and Tony come through the East Coast of the States, they better let me know!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, next September is sounding tasty. I think I will mark that on my calendar in ink.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Heavily debating it. I was supposed to go to Germany with my Dad and Grandfather this past fall, but was unable to. Maybe see if I can make a detour, or start with you guys.


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, next September is sounding tasty. I think I will mark that on my calendar in ink.





Catch22 said:


> Heavily debating it. I was supposed to go to Germany with my Dad and Grandfather this past fall, but was unable to. Maybe see if I can make a detour, or start with you guys.



depends if UKIP get in power then you might have to take turns entering the country !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah, I think our Canadian 'Dominionites', and our American cousins will be fine - not sure about the old Turnips though!
Looks like we might have a 'Squadron Turnout' for the BoB show at Duxford then - we'd better start stocking-up the bar for the camp site !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2014)

Get the T-Stoff still going!

It would be great if we could get a bunch of forumites to this one!


----------



## Totalize (Apr 14, 2015)

Where would we foreigners fly into? Heathrow?

A Cursory glance at flights shows me $1200 round trip. Probably can do better though if I looked harder. This is based on an Air Canada flight which are nice to fly trans atlantic. Virgin, Lufthansa, British Air all around the same price. Talk about price fixing. Sheesh.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2015)

Not sure what the latest deals are, but there are a few options, some of which look reasonable, price wise.
Transatlantic flights into the UK (direct) are mainly into London Heathrow, Manchester, and sometimes Stanstead (the third 'London' airport) although there are others too.
The nearest to DX is Stanstead (roughly 30 minutes drive), with Heathrow next, then Manchester, the latter having scheduled Air Canada flights regularly, and being about 150 miles from DX by road. Heathrow to DX, although not as far as from Manchester, for example, can be a b*gg*r of a journey, the easiest way being to either hire a car, or get a Taxi (expensive !).
I live about 12 miles from Manchester airport, so I could pick you up if flight times work out, but I'll be travelling to DX on the Saturday morning (latest), leaving at approximately 09.30 hrs, as it takes over three hours to get there, not allowing for traffic delays etc.
Maybe have a word with Andy (Crimea River), to see what flights etc he's got ? 
Be great if you - and many more - could get there for this event, possibly the most important commemorating the BoB, the first turning point in WW2 to that time, and a _really_ major 'marker' in European history of the 20th Century, having involved so many, from so many countries, at the time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2015)

Dave, it would be great if you could join us. There's a separate thread on the Duxford meet up.

I'm on AC850 Calgary to Heathrow arriving 9:35am Sept 17. From Heathrow, rail service will easily get you to Duxford. I've yet to get my rail passes as I'll actually be going to Royston, just west of the airfield. Not renting a car as I'm leery about driving on the "wrong side".

I booked with Aeroplan points but will still pay about $650 in charges so I can't really give you an indication of pricing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2015)

I forgot about the rail link !
The nearest city is Cambridge, about 12 miles from DX, with Royston, where Andy's staying, being 8 miles from DX approximately. If you need help with train services, give me a shout and I'll check on some of the UK web-sites for times and offers etc.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2015)

Already looked Terry but thanks. The schedules didn't go out to September last I checked so will wait a month or two before finalizing that part. I'm wondering if there's a line running west of the one to Cambridge that picks up Royston as I'm thinking to fill in a day or two around Hendon and/or Salisbury Hall on my way back


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2015)

Totalize, check for travel packages. I just looked into a trip to the Emerald Isle and its about $1000 US for a 7 night stay. Might be able get a good package,


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2015)

Good idea - a 'UK Holiday' package might work out better overall.
Andy, I'll see what I can find out for you. There used to be a line that way, serving Bedford and Royston etc, so you might be in luck. I'll let you know what I find.
If no train, then there's very probably a coach (bus) service - slower, but a lot cheaper, with National Coach Lines for example.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2015)

Appreciate that Terry. I did see a railway station on Google Earth so that's what led me to think there might be one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2015)

Are we all staying at Terry's house??????


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep. Bring a Wildcat model for the host!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2015)

My 'house' will be moving to Fowlmere, in the form of the Tin Tent, plus a large, two-bedroom tent at the edge of the TT's awning, between Saturday and Tuesday, when Karl and I then hope to b*gg*r off to Arnhem, and possibly the Ardennes, for a couple or three days.
A flak gun will be installed to take care of any ugly aircraft which infringe the immediate airspace ! 
Apart from aforementioned uglies, all are welcome to visit the bar and BBQ - and there are two historic (i.e. ancient!) pubs just down the road in the village, used by both RAF and USAAF personnel during WW2 !!
Forgot to add - Andy, I've e-mailed further info on trains and 'tube' from Royston to Hendon, and there' also a 'normal' rail service, but it involves two changes, again via Kings Cross.


----------

